# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Orhun Yazitlarinin Bugunku Durumu

## anau

Yillar once gazeteci Zeynep Gogus'un bir yazisini okumuştum. Mogolistan'dan yeni dondugunu, Orhun Anitlari'ni gordugunu, bunlarin hic bir sey ifade etmeyen tas parcalari oldugunu yaziyordu...Okuduklarima hic inanmamistim, ama bilgiye dayali bir inancsizlik degildi bu, duyguya dayali idi..
O yillardan beri konu ile ilgili olan yazilari okumaya calistim. Zaman icinde duygularimin beni yaniltmadigini ogrendim. Son zamanlarda da Erzurum Ataturk Universitesi'nden Dr. Cengiz Alyilmaz'in bu konularla ilgili kitaplari oldugunu ogrenince kendisiyle temas ettim, kitaplarini gonderdi bana. 
2 tane kitap. ORHUN YAZITLARININ BUGUNKU DURUMU ve (KOK)TURK HARFLI YAZITLARIN IZINDE...Olaganustu fotograflarin da yer aldigi, cok guzel iki kitap. Arastirmaci, Orta Asya'da yaptigi arastirmalari bilimadami titizligi icinde ve konuyla dogrudan iliskisi ve bilgisi olmayan kisilerin de rahatlikla anlayabilecegi bir dille yazmis. 


Sizlere bu kitaplardan resimler de gonderiyorum. Bunlar, atlar uzerine vurulmus Turk tamgalari (damgalari). Kitapta ayrica Orta Asya'da ve Dogu Anadolu'da yasamakta olan, yuzlerine Turk tamgalari islenmis yasli hanim resimleri de var. Atalarimizin Orta Asya'da baslayan, Anadolu'da simdi de devam eden serüvenlerini, binlerce yildir varolan izlerinin bir kismini gorebilmeniz icin. 
Ben gecen yil bu kitaplari Istanbul'daki kitapcilarda bulamamistim. Kitaplari ancak sayin Cengiz Albayrak ile iletisim kurarak edinebilirsiniz. Kendisinden aldigim izinle sizlere telefon numaralarini ve internet adreslerini veriyorum.
GSM 0532 674 35 75
0442 231 35 50'den 143
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Sevgilerimle,
Lale Gürman

----------


## Ã¶ktÃ¼rk

duyarlılığın ve paylaşımın için sağolasın...

----------

